# Synth with your fav arpeggiator?



## bill5 (Feb 2, 2021)

I post this realizing I'm not sure of my answer offhand  But posting while I thought of it - it could be one with the best presets or the one with the best abilities to make your own, or both. I'll have to go back into my DAW, I am pretty sure of my short list but want to confirm.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 2, 2021)

Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2, one synth to rule them all. So many good sounds, even loads and edits Trilian (Basses) and Keyscape (Keys) sounds if you own them. 13,000 presets, many third party presets (The unfinished).

Great Arpegiator.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 2, 2021)

Thanks but this isn't about presets or any other features other than the arpeggiator


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 2, 2021)

Falcon 2 has a good one (with Euclidian sequencing), Pigments 2 has a solid one too. DS Thorn has a great glitchy arpeggiator. And I have to say that envelope arpeggiator that Carbon Electra has (got it as a freebie last month) is pretty cool too. Finally, Waves FlowMotion has a step sequencer where you can swap in and out entire patches, which is a neat idea too.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 3, 2021)

'Best' arpeggiator? Any decent Midi editor or the Arp. in Bitwig that can easily be modulated ad nauseum with just a couple clicks.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @bill5 Thinking out of the box... maybe this one is cool too? (not a synth of course, but free)



Thanks for this! I will take a look at this today.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2021)

Dr.Quest said:


> Thanks for this! I will take a look at this today.


My pleasure. 
Also, if you happen to use Ableton Live... tons of this stuff in those MaxForLive devices


----------



## tf-drone (Feb 3, 2021)

The first thing I turn off in any preset is the arpeggiator/sequencer. It just gets in the way.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @bill5 Thinking out of the box... maybe this one is cool too? (not a synth of course, but free)


Everything from the surge team is cool.
@EvilDragon has just announced that Shortcircuit (Sampler of Vember Audio) is open source too. Will take some time 'til it is usable, but ...








GitHub - surge-synthesizer/shortcircuit-xt


Contribute to surge-synthesizer/shortcircuit-xt development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com












Shortcircuit by Surge Synth Team - Sampler/Sample Player Plugin VST


Shortcircuit was created as a reaction against the ongoing trend where software samplers are being designed with the primary intent of libra...




www.kvraudio.com





BlueArp (you can change the GUI theme gladly  you all know, I hope?


BlueARP – arpeggiator / pattern sequencer – Developer's homepage. Get the latest version here.


----------



## bill5 (Feb 3, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @bill5 Thinking out of the box... maybe this one is cool too? (not a synth of course, but free)



No idea; frankly when I click a video and get a lot of intro chatter I quickly exit...if it's not a synth, what is it and what is it called?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Feb 3, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No idea; frankly when I click a video and get a lot of intro chatter I quickly exit...if it's not a synth, what is it and what is it called?


Stochas, a open source probabilistic sequencer plugin





Stochas


Open-source advanced probabilistic polyrhythmic sequencer plugin




stochas.org


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 3, 2021)

bill5 said:


> No idea; frankly when I click a video and get a lot of intro chatter I quickly exit...if it's not a synth, what is it and what is it called?


Ah ok.


----------



## clipnotic (Feb 6, 2021)

The synth with the best arpeggiator I know is Ana 2


----------



## bill5 (Feb 6, 2021)

One of my fav freebies is Abakos.

I like Sylenth's also.


----------



## Cinebient (Feb 10, 2021)

Logic has by far my favorite arp.
Otherwise an arp included in a synth i would say Alchemy since it can nicely morph. But that is also Logic.
Well, then maybe Omnisphere 2 or Zebra 2 (polyphonic arp).
But i mainly prefer extern midi FX.
Cthulhu is great too.


----------



## TomislavEP (Feb 10, 2021)

I often use synth-based Kontakt libraries rather than dedicated synth VI's. Kontakt itself has some pretty powerful arpeggiator and sequencer scripts available, though this is not equally well exploited in every library you might come across. Personally, I'm very fond of those based on Photosynthesis Engine. It's really flexible and easy to manipulate with great results. Also, the 2.0 update for the Native Instruments "Play" series has brought the sequencer section, which is (IMO) an excellent move.

Speaking of Native Instruments, their "Rounds" Reaktor ensemble has some interesting arp and seq capabilities that I'm hoping to investigate more deeply in the future.


----------



## peladio (Feb 10, 2021)

Omnisphere..it's a pleasure to work with..powerful but not complicated


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 11, 2021)

HY-ESG Is A FREE Euclidean Sequencer Gate By HY-Plugins


Bedroom Producers Blog proudly releases HY-ESG, a freeware Euclidean sequencer gate developed by our friends at HY-Plugins. HY-ESG is a gate sequencer (aka a trance gate effect) with a twist. It uses a Euclidean sequencer instead of the standard step sequencer seen in most other trance gate...




bedroomproducersblog.com


----------

